# Problemas con 7447 contador up/down



## laztmoon (Feb 17, 2012)

hola!
Quisiera que me ayudaran con un problema con el circuito 7447 que es un contador ascendente y descendente, ya llevo una semana y no logro que funcione correctamente. 

bueno el problema es que cuando doy el primer pulsaso con un botón pulsador, para dar inicio al conteo comienza en 00 que esta bien pero luego deveria pasar al 01 pero noo! el numero que muestra es 91 osea se resta el numero de las decenas y sigue en acenso los numeros 92, 93 94 ......99 y de ahi pasa al 00 y se vuele a restas 91 y comienza igual, de he igual forma si restas 90 y llega al 89 y de ahi no se por que hace esto y se de vuelve al 98.97.97.....asta llegar de nuevo al 90 y hace el mismo ciclo, no se donde esta el error! se los agradeceria mucho si me ayudan a sacar el error del contador para que agá el conteo normal ascendente y descendente
les dejo la simulacion en proteus
tiene un pulso de reloj, 
el cont. ascendente el es U1 con su boton y U2 es el pulso de reloj descendente
tiene un boton de reset que esta en medio!
saludos y espero que alguien me pueda ayudar por que a cualquiera le puede pasar hehehe


----------



## reyvilla (Feb 18, 2012)

Hola bienvenido al foro te recomiendo arreglar un poco el circuito para poderlo analizar mejor, tienes varios errores de conexión, el 7447 es un decodificador, el contador 74LS192 necesita una combinación precisa de valores lógicos en sus entradas para el conteo up/down, para lo cual puedes acoplar dos compuertas not las mismas que utilizaste para cambiar el estado de las salidas del 7447 y el 7447 puedes cambiarlo por un 7448 y te ahorras las compuertas not, el pin PL debe ir a 5V si no lo vas a usar, y las entradas de D0 a D3 van a tierra 0V si no las va a utilizar, aparte el circuito del pin MR esta mal debes de colocar una resistencia a 0V y de alli al pin MR para que haga el reset en caso de querer usarlo.

Cualquier cosa me avisas...saludosss


----------



## miguelus (Feb 18, 2012)

laztmoon dijo:


> hola!
> Quisiera que me ayudaran con un problema con el circuito 7447 que es un contador ascendente y descendente, ya llevo una semana y no logro que funcione correctamente.
> 
> bueno el problema es que cuando doy el primer pulsaso con un botón pulsador, para dar inicio al conteo comienza en 00 que esta bien pero luego deveria pasar al 01 pero noo! el numero que muestra es 91 osea se resta el numero de las decenas y sigue en acenso los numeros 92, 93 94 ......99 y de ahi pasa al 00 y se vuele a restas 91 y comienza igual, de he igual forma si restas 90 y llega al 89 y de ahi no se por que hace esto y se de vuelve al 98.97.97.....asta llegar de nuevo al 90 y hace el mismo ciclo, no se donde esta el error! se los agradeceria mucho si me ayudan a sacar el error del contador para que agá el conteo normal ascendente y descendente
> ...





Buenos días laztmoon.
Tienes que procurar que tus diseños estén más claros, será más fácil seguirlos.
En tu "diseño" hay varios errores, procura leer  los Data Sheet de los CI que estés utilizando  todo será más fácil.
Mira este "diseño" está realizado con el Contador 74LS192.
Es un poco "Prototipo pero está funcinando correctamente.
Para los pulsos puedes utilizar Mono_Estables en lugar de pulsadores, aunque con la resistencia de 22k y el condensador de 22uF funciona correctamente.
Es necesario que entiendas la forma de contar del 74LS192, si no sigues unas pautas, la cuenta será incorrecta.
En principio, las entradas UP y DN tienen que estar en "1".
La cuenta se realiza en el flanco de subida de "0" a "1"
Por ejemplo, para que cuente "UP" tienes que  poner la  entrada "UP" a "0" y cuando regrese a "1" se realizará la cuenta.
Si pones las dos entradas a "0" la cuenta será incorrecta.
Analiza el funcionamiento del esquema que he dejado, está hecho con Proteus

Sal U2


----------



## laztmoon (Feb 18, 2012)

hola! 
bueno antes que nada, les agradesco y les doy gracias por tomarce su tiempo al responderme!
ahorita checare todo lo que me acaban de comentar para dar una solucion al problema que tengo y a la vez que ya alla solucionado mi problema se los hare saber o si tengo alguna duda mas tambien se los comento pero pz como veo es solo hay ver las conexiones que realize mal! ahi les aviso y otra vez muchas gracias...

bueno tengo una duda en el proteus? soy nuevo y parafuros proyectos mas ordenados, como puedo hacer las conexiones inalambricas (la volita) ? y como la puedes etiquetar con el valor ya sea de tierra o lo que quiera?

gracias por la bienvenida

saludos


----------



## miguelus (Feb 19, 2012)

*laztmoon dijo*
Bueno tengo una duda en el proteus? soy nuevo y parafuros proyectos mas ordenados, como puedo hacer las conexiones inalambricas (la volita) ? y como la puedes etiquetar con el valor ya sea de tierra o lo que quiera?

gracias por la bienvenida

saludos[/QUOTE]

Buenos días. Para poner esas "bolitas"..
En la parte izquierda tienes varias herramientas, hay una que son como dos flechas, una hacia la izquierda y otra hacia la derecha, al poner el cursor del ratón sale "Terminals Mode", pulsa el botón izquierdo, aparecen varias opciones, la primera es DEFAULT, selecciónala, ya lo tienes.
Ahora para asignarle una propiedad, cuando la tengas posicionada en el esquema, selecciónala con el ratón, pulsa el botón derecho, Selecciona "Edit Properties", aparecerá un cuadro de diálogo, en la caja de texto "Sting:" pon el nombre que desees asignarle. 
Ten en cuenta que necesitarás, por lo menos otro "DEAFAULT" con el mismo nombre, Proteus lo considerará el mismo punto.
Este componente es muy útil, ya que nos evita poner muchas conexiones.

Sal U2


----------



## laztmoon (Feb 22, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días laztmoon.
> Tienes que procurar que tus diseños estén más claros, será más fácil seguirlos.
> En tu "diseño" hay varios errores, procura leer  los Data Sheet de los CI que estés utilizando  todo será más fácil.
> Mira este "diseño" está realizado con el Contador 74LS192.
> ...




Hola migue!!
el problema que tenia ya lo resolvi todo bien heheh
ahora me toca armarlo en fisico, te queria decir que voy armarel tuyo por tener menos componente y queriapreguntarte si ya lo habias armado ese contador? y si me das algunos tips para armarlo para que funcione al cien! que pases un agradable dia !
Saludos!


----------



## miguelus (Feb 22, 2012)

Buenass tardes laztmoon.
Muchas gracias, eres muy amable.

Primero te comento que ese circuito, al igual que en Proteus, en la práctica funciona perfentamente.
Notarás que no he dibujado las resistencias de limitación en los Displays, bueno pues en serie con cada segmento de los displays va una resistencia de 330ohm, 14 en total.
El tema de los pulsadores los he puesto aparte del circuito principal, está hecho así para dar más versatilidad al diseño ya que, de esta manera, puedes activar las tres señales, UP, DN, y Reset como desees.
Hay una cuestión que tendrás que valorar...
Procura que los  pulsadores sean de buena calidad, evitarás problemas de rebotes, pero con los valores que hay en el esquema, 22uF para los condensadores y 22K para las resistencias no tienes porque tener problemas.
En todo caso siempre puedes poner dos Mono Estables para conformar los pulsos UP y DN
Esto lo puedes realizar fácilmente con un Doble Mono Estable del tipo 74LS123.
Otra cuestión, si ves el esquema, los pines 11 (PL) de ambos 74LS192 están unidos y no van a ningún sitio, esto es correcto, ya que al estar al "aire" su estado lógico es un "1" pero para ser más "Ortodoxos" esos Pines conéctalos a VCC.
Para el pulso de "Reset" no hay que tener ninguna precaución ya que aquí da lo mismo la calidad del pulso.

Sal U2


----------



## laztmoon (Feb 22, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenass tardes laztmoon.
> Muchas gracias, eres muy amable.
> 
> Primero te comento que ese circuito, al igual que en Proteus, en la práctica funciona perfentamente.
> ...


hola miguel!
No al contrario tu eres el amable por la atencion que me das, la verdad se agradece, oye ya arme el circuito con las 7 resistencias por un display (diplay de 7seg-anodo(este compre, esta bien?)) que va una resistencia de 330ohm que en total son 7. utilize dos botones, el de reset y el de up con sus resistencias y el cap electrolitico de 22uf, pero ya llevo varios intentos fallidos, el problema es k me esta dando numeros al azar, ehehe la verdad ando medio frustradon por que no sale, cual crees que sea el error, lo arme y lo volvi a armar desde cero y me da el mismo error de numeros al azar!
saludos!


----------



## miguelus (Feb 23, 2012)

Buenos días lazmoon.
Estamos ante el eterno problema de los rebotes en los interruptores.
La solución que te indiqué en Post anteriores (Circuito RC), en principio,  no tiene que dar problemas.
Te envío un par de artículos en los que, entre otras, se propone la misma solución.
Hay soluciones más elaboradas basadas en la utilización de Mono Estables pero creo que es "Matar Moscas a cañonazos".

Para asegurarte de que los contadores funcionan bien y siguen la secuencia correcta, puedes hacer un pequeño generador de pulsos utilizando un NE555, la salida la conectas a la entrada UP o DN, de esta forma te aseguras que los contadores funcionan correctamente.

Mira los archivos adjuntos.

Tambien, te aconsejo que mires por internet buscando palabras como Bounce... Debounce
Hay mucha información y soluciones para el tema de los rebotes.

Seguimos en contacto.

Sal U2


----------



## laztmoon (Feb 23, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días lazmoon.
> Estamos ante el eterno problema de los rebotes en los interruptores.
> La solución que te indiqué en Post anteriores (Circuito RC), en principio,  no tiene que dar problemas.
> Te envío un par de artículos en los que, entre otras, se propone la misma solución.
> ...



hola miguel
Muy buenas tardes
Realize un timer con el 555 como me recomendates, y mis resultados es que no siguen una secuencia de numeracion, pero si siguen la secuencia de up y down osea k si son descendentes los numero y ascendentes (no son numeros al azar como antes  6, 8, 3, 9 ya no son asi) ahora son numeros 9, 5, 4, 2, 0 "o" 1,3,7,8,9 y asi, no son los que me aparecen pero asi van la secuencia, aqui seria que el 74ls192 ya lo cambie tres veces pensando que estubiera con un desperfecto de fabrica, que solucion me podrias mencionar para que me de bien la secuencia! y de ahi continuar a relizar todo el circuito!
Salduos y gracias por tu tiempo!
saludos!


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola compañero laztmoon, cual es circuito que estas implementando tanto en proteus como en el armado es el que subiste??  con gusto te colaboro.

Saludos.


----------



## laztmoon (Feb 23, 2012)

YIROSHI dijo:


> Hola compañero laztmoon, cual es circuito que estas implementando tanto en proteus como en el armado es el que subiste??  con gusto te colaboro.
> 
> Saludos.



hola yiroshi!
si, mira el que estoy armando ya en fisico es del disenio de miguel ahi te lo adjunto en este post, utilize el disenio de miguel ya que el elimino el 555 del que yo tenia originalmente, utilizamos como contador un 74ls192 y un decodificador 74ls247 y el problema es el que comente arriba de tu post, ya en fisico me esta dando la falla que no cuenta ascendente ni decendente se salta numeros y no son constates bueno derepente!
Saludos y gracias por el interes!


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 23, 2012)

laztmoon dijo:


> hola yiroshi!
> si, mira el que estoy armando ya en fisico es del disenio de miguel ahi te lo adjunto en este post, utilize el disenio de miguel ya que el elimino el 555 del que yo tenia originalmente, utilizamos como contador un 74ls192 y un decodificador 74ls247 y el problema es el que comente arriba de tu post, ya en fisico me esta dando la falla que no cuenta ascendente ni decendente se salta numeros y no son constates bueno derepente!
> Saludos y gracias por el interes!



Hola compañero, pues el circuito del compañero funciona perfecto en Proteus la verdad no lo he montado en fisico, pues yo te dejo mi diseño propio en proteus anda 100%, esta con anodo comun, pero si tienes catodo comun va a GND  funciona muy bien, lo he armado tanto en Protoboard y PCB,  no he tenido ningun problema 100% funcional y esta con el 555 lo que hay que tener muy bien encuenta es tener una buena configuracion del 555, tanto en las resistencias como el condensador, y se coloca un par de diodos para que no haya saltos ni nada de contratiempos en la entrada de la fuente, ya que una cosa es en proteus y otra en fisico, el reset se hace independiente de cada digito si gustas armalo pruebalo y asi como esta en proteus y me comentas 

Recomendaciones, colocar los diodos a la entrada de la fuente de este tipos de digitales, igualmente las resistencias del clock, tener una fuente muy bien rectificada o en su caso con una bateria funciona 1A cualquier duda nos comentas compañero que con gusto mis compañeros y yop te hechamos una mano

La Clave o contraseña del archivo es *YIRODIGITAL *

Saludos.


----------



## daormo (Feb 23, 2012)

Este es un contador ascendente con un 74ls192, tienes la posibilidad de cambiar la forma en que haces el conteo. Puedes hacer el conteo manual o el conteo automático por medio de un 555 como multivibrador astable. El conteo manual es un circuito antirrebote, es bastante util ya que utiliza el proceso de histeresis en el integrado 74ls14 para impedir que el conteo se salta entre valores.

Ahora el 74ls192 es un contador en década que permite contar de 0 a 9 y volver a 0 para contar de nuevo. Te brinda la posibilidad de usarlo como contador ascendente o descendente según como lo conectes. En el circuito adjunto esta como ascendente, conectas el pulso de entrada a el pin Up  del 74ls192 en el caso que lo quieras descendente lo pones al pin Dn (Down). Para que haya conteo conectas el MR a tierra y PL a la fuente, ademas no se pero seria recomendable conectes  UP o Down el de los dos que no vayas a usar a la fuente.

Ahora si deseas hacer el contador para cada vez mas dígitos solo tienes que ir conectando mas contadores individuales en cascada..... El 74ls192 tiene unos pines que son TCU y TCD estos son como una especie de Carry que envia un pulso a la siguiente etapa de conteo. TCU lo utilizas para conteo ascendente e iria conectado al UP del siguiente contador .... TCD lo utilizas para conteo descendente e iria al DN del siguiente contador. 

De esta manera puedes hacer un contador tan grande como tu quieras, si deseas hasta un millon y elegirias si es descendente o ascendente...........

Nota: No te pongas a tirar resistencia tras resistencia a los pines del Display...... 
He probado que poniendo una unica resistencia de 220 Ohm entre el pin comun y la fuente basta para proteger el display..... Esto facilitara mucho el armado del circuito sea en protoboard o PCB......

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 24, 2012)

Buenos días laztmon.
Por los síntomas que describes, el problema lo tienes en las salidas Binarias Q0... Q3  del 74LS247 a las entradas de los 74LS247, seguramente no has respetado  orden correcto.
No es buena idea poner una sola resistencia para todos los diodos de los Displays ya que la luminosidad será variable en función del número de diodos a activar, y viendo el precio que tienen las resistencias (incluso las de precisión del 0.1 % ) no se justifica esa medida que, incluso, hasta los equipos de la marca ACME las llevan. 

Sal U2


----------



## laztmoon (Feb 24, 2012)

Buenas noches a todos  
Antemano gracias a todos por sus propuestas todas las tomare en cuenta para dar solucion al problema del contador, ya que tengo que probar de todo, asi que no pasere por alto ningun comentario hecho, todos lo analizare! si alguien se le paso algo que pueda ser insignificativo pero factible, con toda confianza escribalo! 
Gracias por su tiempo!



miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días laztmon.
> Por los síntomas que describes, el problema lo tienes en las salidas Binarias Q0... Q3  del 74LS247 a las entradas de los 74LS247, seguramente no has respetado  orden correcto.
> No es buena idea poner una sola resistencia para todos los diodos de los Displays ya que la luminosidad será variable en función del número de diodos a activar, y viendo el precio que tienen las resistencias (incluso las de precisión del 0.1 % ) no se justifica esa medida que, incluso, hasta los equipos de la marca ACME las llevan.
> 
> Sal U2



miguel si ya revise las entradas y salidas del 74ls247. lo que note tambien extranio, es que cuando da los pulsos del 555, pues deveria dar la secuencia bien asi como en el proteus, entonses digamos la salida 3,2,6,7 del 74ls192 si damos el primer pulsaso o el primer pulso del 555, deveria anergizar el pin 3 del 74ls192, que significa en el display un 1, cuando da el segundo pulso digamos se energiza el pin 3 y 2 nos da en el display 3 por lo tanto esta mal ya la secuencia no devio aver energizado con el segundo pulso el pin 2, en pocas palabras miguel nos deveria dar desde ahi una buena secuencia, 74ls247 es el decodificador, eso es lo raro ya que signos respectara el orden de numeracion y en el display nos dieran otro numeros ahi si pensaria que fuera problema del 74ls247, todos modos lo checare tu propuesta, no se que opines con estos detalles que te acabo de escribir!
Saludos miguel!


----------



## YIROSHI (Feb 24, 2012)

El compañero miguelus tiene mucha razon, el display no se puede colocar sin resistencias, en el proteus no hay ningun problema pero en el montaje es muy diferente, igual que el pin 3 clock del LM555 siempre debe llevar su resistencia sean para CMOS o TTL, porque sin esa resistencia se tendra una variable de oscilacion no deseada, al igual que si se conectan mas de 2 555 en un mismo circuito hay que colocar 2 diodos a la entrada de voltaje +, 100% probado y comprobado, ya que en ocaciones puede haber oscilaciones que hacen que no funcione bien nuestro proyecto a causa de ello y piensa uno que hay algo defectuoso en los IC.

Saludos.


----------

